# lumber rack



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I need to make some sort of lumber rack and was wondering if anyone had an idea about how I should make it. IM thinking about having it mounted on the wall right above my table saw but I can't think of how I should make it.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

This was my solution. I still need to make one more and give step by step, but they're not rocket science. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/my-wood-shelf-brackets-25153/


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I built the lumber storage rack from shop notes magazine, issue 17 from Sept 1994. I don't have a pic right now, but you could google it. It has sheet good storage, long board storage, storage for shorts or cutoffs. I looked at several plans and this is the one I chose. It is a great storage rack (IMHO).


Here is a photo of one that is very similar to what I built: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2614


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Check out http://thewoodwhisperer.com , Marc has a really cool lumber rack idea that I like. If my shop was a little bit bigger I'd use it my self!


----------

